# Rat not using back paw?



## Awfully_Aud (Dec 27, 2010)

Hello all. My rat, Antigone (whose sister passed away a week ago) has suddenly stopped using or lost use of her back left paw. She uses the leg just fine, and it doesn't seem to hurt her, and it doesn't appear to be bumblefoot (I've dealt with that before, this doesn't look the same). The paw is just curled up limp. I can press on it and she presses back with the leg, but the paw does nothing. She still gets around fine and is chipper and otherwise healthy. 
She is two years old. Could this be degenerative paralysis associated with old age? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## HelloClarice (Feb 1, 2012)

sorry to here about this, hope someone can come along and answer the question for you!


----------



## 1a1a (May 6, 2011)

I don't know the cause or cure but my old girl has the same problem, it's not so much like she can't move the leg as that she has no control over the toes. The vet reckoned it might be a slipped disc or something. She walks around on it clenched up like a fist.


----------



## Awfully_Aud (Dec 27, 2010)

1a1a: That's exactly it! The toes are curled up and when I manipulate her foot, it's perfectly malleable, just not responsive.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

it does sound like HED starting up. She probably leaves it behind sometimes when she walks, drags that foot behind her for a few seconds then uses her hind leg to pull it back up..its not painful, but if you want to try something for her, pick up some glucosamine/chondroiten tablets for dog's and give her some of that to help with the progression. I always forget I have those pills in my cupboard but I have heard of others who had great results with this inexpensive treatment.


----------



## Maiden (Mar 9, 2012)

Lilspaz knows everything. 

Hope she gets better.


----------



## Awfully_Aud (Dec 27, 2010)

lilspaz: What is HED?


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

Hind end degeneration, the gradual loss of mobility in the hind legs with older rats.


----------



## Awfully_Aud (Dec 27, 2010)

Oh okay, so the degenerative paralysis that I suspected.  At least she is chipper and active still. 
Also, I assume if it were a broken paw/ankle she would be showing signs of pain?


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

That, as well as swelling, bruising, or eeping when you touched it.


----------



## Awfully_Aud (Dec 27, 2010)

Well I'm glad I can rule out a broken bone then. She is completely unfazed by me touching it (other than the general squirminess of wanting to run around instead of being held XD). I'll look into the glucosamine or chondroiten and keep an eye on her


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

Sounds like a good plan. You may also want to look into getting something like a guinea pig cage, one with a lot of floor space and not so much climbing space. That way you can hang the hammocks and such nice and low so there is less risk of her taking a tumble and then breaking something  I would at least remove shelving and climbing toys and lower any hammocks so she can climb in from the ground.


----------



## Awfully_Aud (Dec 27, 2010)

I'm planning on it as soon as I can. The cage I have right now is unfortunately unsuited for changing to a one-level cage (it's taller than it is anything else). But I'm going to see what I can do. She is getting around the levels fine right now and not climbing the bars, but I keep a close eye on her.


----------

